
Am I the only one bugged by npm.community? - npmwtf
Months ago NPM has archived some of their GitHub repositories and decided to move help&#x2F;diagnostics&#x2F;support&#x2F;bugs&#x2F;request&#x2F;ideas into  their own forum at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;npm.community&#x2F;<p>(references: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;npm&#x2F;www)<p>Now when you&#x27;re having an issue you have to check in their archived GitHub repositories then afterwards in their Forum.<p>Beyond that, inside the Forum they are linking GitHub Issues &amp; PR&#x27;s which makes the issue a bit hard to get more traction because the GitHub Issues &amp; PR aren&#x27;t getting references, ie. &quot;@npmwtf referenced this issue &#x2F; pull request on Mar 24, 2019&quot;
======
strangattractor
I miss the Cathedral - welcome to the Bazaar:)

